

Changing currents in the Atlantic Ocean key to global-warming pause - srikar
http://www.nature.com/news/atlantic-ocean-key-to-global-warming-pause-1.15755

======
obvious_throw
Not to sound like a AGW denier, but is this really how science is supposed to
be done?

    
    
      1. Posit hypothesis A, with predictions X
      2. Gather data to falsify A for twenty years
      3. Data contradicts predictions X
      4. ???
      5. Invent hypothesis B to avoid falsification of A.

~~~
anon1385
Could you show which 'predictions' you think have been contradicted by which
data exactly?

